# I want Traps!!



## Cobra7 (Jun 2, 2005)

What is the best single exercise for Traps? Thanks for your time. Sean


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Heavy deadlifts.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Clean or Hang clean

Deadlift

Behind the back shrug

In no particular order


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ask Sports Dr - he has got traps of death!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Shrugs (of any description)

Deadlifts

Upright rows

Cleans

again in no particular order


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Heavy deadlifts - big took the word out of my mouth

(OT: BTW - workouts going really well   )


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Shrugs, seated with dumbells and as much weight as you can move in a controlled fashion.

Take your time with the reps and really squeeze your traps at the top of the movement.


----------



## Chas (Mar 31, 2005)

Biker said:


> Shrugs, seated with dumbells and as much weight as you can move in a controlled fashion.
> 
> Take your time with the reps and really squeeze your traps at the top of the movement.


Uh, I would build up to this. Thats how I f*cked the tendons in my forearms. Doctors on Friday as I have finally accepted I have to have cortisone injections in my elbows.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

SHrugs definately, use a wide lat bar and a cable rack. YOu can shrug at different heights then to hit the upper and lower traps.

LAteral Raises use traps as stabilisers so they will hit them too.

Other than that, what they said ^^^^

SD


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

I like doing farmers walk, even if everyone looks at me in the gym as if I'm a bit strange when doing it. Nots aying it's the best exercise for the traps, but it's one of the few that isn't push or pull and so adds variety.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah shrugs is a hit with me! I think they are one of the best for building up traps.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

traps?

Power cleans!!!

(any olympic lift)

Look at the muscle and its directional plane...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Deadlifts (heavy)....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> Shrugs, seated with dumbells and as much weight as you can move in a controlled fashion.
> 
> Take your time with the reps and really squeeze your traps at the top of the movement.


Spot on. Nice post.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> traps?
> 
> Power cleans!!!
> 
> ...


That is funny. No one actually said what part of the trap.. funny Rob!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

deads with a shrug at the top.

form is where its at, roll the shoulders back and flare lats, it flattens the shoulders blades and hits the trap directly alot harder


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey winger... using an old analogy

Tie a string in two places and pull... where is the stress greatest?

now spot train a muscle in one area only.

So what exercise will allow you to accelerate the largest weights in a pull and put the most tension on that one muscle as a whole...

olympic pulling (correct form deadlifts goes in this department)










IMO


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

chef, where did you find the old pic of robdog?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I really like that ChefX.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I find power cleans hit my biceps more, a hang snatch would hit the traps harder IMO.

Jock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jock said:


> hang snatch
> 
> Jock


Hang snatch? Are we talking about traps or tramps.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Jock said:


> I find power cleans hit my biceps more, a hang snatch would hit the traps harder IMO.
> 
> Jock


your hand width and shoulder flexibility are to short then.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

i do front and rear shrugs, also front raises and up right rowes


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

i did a new exercise for traps yesterday,

got an ez bar, steped infront of it, lifted it from behind and did shrugs, i reckon its quality as my traps ache today!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Behind back shrugs with straight or ez bar are very good, can lift more weight with good form this way


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Have tried, but ar$e gets in the way!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> your hand width and shoulder flexibility are to short then.


Yup 'fraid so....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Deadlifts and shrugs or even a shrug at the top of the deadlift.

I notice myself mine are stubbern but do grow with heavy weight.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

deadlifts with a proper lock out at the top...

and every fortnight barbel shrugs for me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> deadlifts with a proper lock out at the top...
> 
> and every fortnight barbel shrugs for me


DB, you probably had traps as a baby. Your traps probably came from shagging. Keep your responses to the male animal................lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump, just to pick up my post's.  It's a little trick that Insanity taught me..........lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> DB, you probably had traps as a baby. Your traps probably came from shagging. Keep your responses to the male animal................lol.


damn winger that is one of the funniest posts ever!   :smoke:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> damn winger that is one of the funniest posts ever!   :smoke:


Funny? I was being serious.  ......j/k


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

lmao u guys r funny.

would love to have monster traps. Make guys look v masculine imo


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

McRoNiX said:


> lmao u guys r funny.
> 
> would love to have monster traps. Make guys look v masculine imo


I agree, guys with big traps do look strong. Damn, I wish I had some big traps.


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

Cobra7 said:


> What is the best single exercise for Traps? Thanks for your time. Sean


Most people like shrugs, but I hate them as there is too little movement invloved and gets me frustrated, so I do heavy as fook upright rows...kills the wrists etc, but works for me..hehehe

Matt


----------

